# Metamucil and Mucus anyone else have this problem?



## Ms Megan

I have IBS usually constipation, so my doctor told me to take metamucil everyday, which I have been for about, 6wks now and it really seems to help most of the time. However, sometimes theres like a ton of orange mucus in my BMs, or its all mucus. I'm wondering is this caused by the metamucil? it kind of looks like the metamucil (pink lemonade flavor). Prior to taking the metamucil i would have some whiteish mucus but never the orange and never this much. Does anyone else have this issue?







It's starting to concern me.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Mucus can pick up color from things so it could be getting some color from artificial colors in the metamucil.Mucus is a non specific response (so can't really be used to decide what issue you have), and some people do find fiber a bit on the irritating side even if it can help with constipation.


----------



## Ms Megan

I'm just wondering if i took too much of it this morning on an empty stomach? This is the 2nd or 3rd time i've had this happen. its like diahrea mucus, there's no stool in it.


----------



## SneakerPimp

I take Metamucil also and find that I have more mucus in my stool when I do take it. I think it's a fairly common and normal reaction. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Ms Megan

Yeah I've cut my dosage in half almost and drink it slower and that issue has disappeared, so i'm figuring thats what it was. Thanks for the reply.


----------

